# Stahls� Adds CAD-COLOR� TEK� Series To CAD-PRINTZ� Digital Transfer Service



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Adds CAD-COLOR® TEK™ Series To CAD-PRINTZ® Digital Transfer Service*

Stahls’ announces its latest state-of-the-art digitally printable heat transfer material—Stahls’ CAD-COLOR® TEK™ series—is now available as part of the CAD-PRINTZ® digital transfer service. The series includes FoilTEK™ Metallic in silver and white, SuperTEK™ Gloss Clear, SuperTEK™ Matte Clear, SuperTEK™ Opaque and SuperTEK™ Sublistop™.

The TEK line has been specially engineered for sportswear and performance apparel. It’s lightweight, has an ultrasoft hand, incredible stretch and rebound. The TEK line has been proven to last 50 wash cycles.

The key technology in the TEK™ line is the patented STiX2™ adhesive. It adheres to a wide range of materials at a low temperature range of 280-300 degrees for superior application to heat-sensitive fabrics. 

The TEK line is CPSIA, RSL and Oeko-TEX compliant. Orders ship within 24 hours of customer-approved proofs. For more information, visit Custom Full Color Digital Services | Stahlsâ€™.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia and Australia. For more information, go to www.stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

